# THE BODYBUILDING TRUTH -- Can you handle it?



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2003)

[IMG2]http://www.ironmagazine.com/images/bbbook.jpg[/IMG2] 
 

If you really knew how to build the ultimate body in less than six months time, would you keep paying for more? 

More supplements? More personal training? More courses? More magazines? 

What if you knew the truth? 

What if someone blew the whistle on the con artists in the bodybuilding world and share with you the secrets for packing on thick, dense muscle - fast!  
And burning off every last ounce of your bodyfat! Sounds unthinkable right? Well, the unthinkable has just happened.  

*Within the 150+ pages you'll discover... *

...Why timing your nutrients is a complete waste of time. And what you really need to do. 

...The worst thing you can do if you want to build muscle. And almost everyone does it. 

...The scoop on strength coaches. Think they know the best way for a genetically average guy to build muscle? Hint: They don't. 

...An inside look at supplement companies. Even the most jaded gym rat will be shocked. 

...Bodybuilding practices that we've all been led to believe, and why they're dead wrong! 

..A simple alteration that will make biceps training more productive. It's so simple! 

...The most effective calve routine you'll ever find. And it takes just FOUR MINUTES a week!!! (You're gonna love this.) 

...Top bodybuilding gurus who are total frauds. Whatever you do, don't listen to them! 

...Been reading up on what supplements work and which are a waste? Don't bother. Most reviewers have ties to supplement companies. Here's the honest lowdown. 

...Is safe steroid use possible? You may be surprised at the answer. 

...Why a full range of motion may not be preferable for this one bodypart. 

...Why using ephedra may actually make you fatter! 

...A unique ab exercise that almost never appears in print. No, it isn't a variation of a sit-up or leg raise. It's ten times more effective! 

...Thinking of investing in the hot new supplements like Methoxy and pro-steroids? Read this first. 

...Want a great chest? Don't count on bench presses! Here's why. 

...EXTRA! "Lost Secrets From The Golden Age of Bodybuilding!" 

A "best of" compilation of favorite articles revealing the methods that turned mortals into marvels before the days of anabolic steroids. 

...Plus much, much, more!!! 


*Once you read THE BODYBUILDING TRUTH you'll never look at another ad, another website or another muscle magazine in quite the same way again -- guaranteed! *

There's nothing else to buy. It's all here! For the price of a subscription to a newsstand publication or a tub of protein powder, you will have bodybuilding's best kept secrets at your fingertips! 

THE BODYBUILDING TRUTH is 30 years worth of advanced bodybuilding advice wrapped into one easy-to-read book -- a gold mine of priceless information finally exposed! 

You can't find this anywhere else, so don't miss out on this amazing offer. Never be lied to again! 

*Read on... and learn the truth...*


----------

